# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Cooperativa edilizia

## paolo79

buongiorno a tutti, avrei il seguente quesito: 
un cliente dello studio ha acquistato la prima casa qualche anno fa da una cooperativa edilizia, di cui ancora è socio.
il problema è dato dal fatto che l'impresa di costruzione ha fatturato il lavori alla coop (che poi ha pagato le fatture con i soldi del socio depositati in un conto corrente apposito) con iva al 10%. 
al momento dell'assegnazione la coop ha emesso la fattura di vendita al socio per un importo inferiore con iva al 4, di fatto il socio ha pagato un importo eccedente. 
la mia domanda è la seguente: ma la coop per lo scopo mutualistico non deve emettere la fattura di assegnazione per un importo pari ai costi sostenuti, rimborsando al cliente anche la maggior iva che ha pagato?? 
grazie  e scusate la lungaggine...ps. buona pasqua a tutti... :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> la mia domanda è la seguente: ma la coop per lo scopo mutualistico non deve emettere la fattura di assegnazione per un importo pari ai costi sostenuti, rimborsando al cliente anche la maggior iva che ha pagato??

  E' indubbio che l'assegnazione al socio va fatta con l'aliquota al 4%. 
La coop farà poi istanza di rimborso per l'Iva a credito, che rimborserà ai soci.

----------


## paolo79

e questo &#232; come pensavo...ora si pone il vero problema...l'amministratore sostiene che non deve niente al socio...i rapporti non sono ottimali... 
come mi posso muovere per avere i soldi ??devo ricorrere per forza ad un avvocato?? 
intanto lo diffido con una raccomandata?? 
grazie e mille intanto

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il rimborso iva deve essere incassato dalla coop, e assegnato al socio in sede di liquidazione. Solo allora puoi obbligare la coop a darti questi soldi. 
Tralascio le considerazioni sulle affermazioni dell'amministratore della coop, perchè è meglio così per l'admin.     

> e questo è come pensavo...ora si pone il vero problema...l'amministratore sostiene che non deve niente al socio...i rapporti non sono ottimali... 
> come mi posso muovere per avere i soldi ??devo ricorrere per forza ad un avvocato?? 
> intanto lo diffido con una raccomandata?? 
> grazie e mille intanto

----------


## paolo79

ok ma allora come fare per "costringere" la coop a fare istanza di rimborso iva se si opponesse a farla?? 
il problema si pone perch&#232; la casa &#232; stata assegnata 3 o 4 anni fa...come si fa a chiedere il rimborso?? 
grazie e scusate se sono un p&#242; duro...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ok ma allora come fare per "costringere" la coop a fare istanza di rimborso iva se si opponesse a farla?? 
> il problema si pone perchè la casa è stata assegnata 3 o 4 anni fa...come si fa a chiedere il rimborso?? 
> grazie e scusate se sono un pò duro...

  Il commercialista della coop dovrebbe aver presentato la dichiarazione Iva con richiesta di rimborso. 
ciao

----------


## paolo79

ok grazie tante e buona pasqua.....

----------


## Totus

Domanda: una cooperativa edile acquista un area per costruzione alloggi case popolari da una srl. La Srl a quanto deve fatturare l'Iva vendita di quest'area?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Domanda: una cooperativa edile acquista un area per costruzione alloggi case popolari da una srl. La Srl a quanto deve fatturare l'Iva vendita di quest'area?

  Volevo sottolineare che intanto si può configurare un rimborso in soggetti a mutualità prevalente, in quanto vi sono dei debiti da rimborsare ai soci, i cui soldi possono anche derivare dalla monetizzazione del credito IVA.  
In assenza di debiti, al socio in sede di liquidazione, può essere rimborsato solo il capitale, mentre le riserve devono essere devolute per scopi di pubblica utilità. 
Nelle cooperative il socio non finanzia solo la costruzione (chi partecipa ad un acooperativa non compra una casa a vendere) ma anche la gestione attraverso versamenti in genere indistinti. I costi di gestione producono perdite, che vengono coperte con i debiti contratti con i soci.  
Per cui il reintegro delle perdite con utilizzo dei fondi versati dai soci, riduce ele ragioni di credito dei soci e anche le possibilità di recupero del differenziale IVA.   Segnalo sul sito un apposito intervento per abbonati sulle cooperative edilizie. 
Aggiungo che sulla questione delle rendite da differenziale IVA esiste una dottrina autorevole (Colombo) che sostiene la necessità di procedere ad un riaddebito delle spese amministrative sostenute dalla coop, con IVA ordinaria, pena l'alterazione del principio di neutralità del tributo, posto che la cooperativa non è altro che un "centro amministrativo" che ribalta i costi sui soci. 
Se si dovesse operare in questa direzione (l'articolo citato lo spiega) non vi potrebbe essere alcuna IVA da rimborsare.

----------


## Totus

Ringrazio per il preziosissimo contributo appena dato... Seppure questo intervento mi serviva ed è piuttosto prezioso, mi serviva sapere quanto sarebbe dovuta essere l'aliquota Iva...Mi sembra di leggere tra le righe che debba essere del 21% (dato che è la Srl che vende alla Coop). Interpreto correttamente?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Il riaddebito delle spese di gestione va con aliquota ordinaria, così come la vendita dell'area.

----------

